

Bootstrap Xtra extends Bootstrap - tilt
http://lightglitch.github.com/bootstrap-xtra/

======
Maxious
I tried to work out what was "Xtra", looked like just Icon Buttons. Then
realised it says at the top "Bootstrap Xtra inludes extra features that are
not included in Bootstrap but may be useful for some people. Xtra Features:
Icon Buttons."

I think there's more planned like a theme for JQuery UI that matches Bootstrap
<https://github.com/lightglitch/bootstrap-xtra/issues/3>

------
yuvadam
This really seems like something that should be in the scope of a pull
request, or several of those.

------
PanMan
Good idea to expand on Bootstrap, taken how popular it is. However the only
addon here seem to be the buttons. And the example link on top links to the
normal bootstrap, not this new version.

------
amccloud
I think this should more like bootstrap-btns something I can include along
side the original bootstrap.

